# Must enter boot menu to start computer



## Photopilot (Mar 27, 2007)

Whenever I press the power button on my computer it will start up then only get to the screen where it looks like a BIOS information menu then freezes.

If I press F8 enter the boot menu then choose the HD with the functioning system it starts up fine. How do I fix it so it starts up without having to go through the boot menu?
Thanks


----------



## Fraki (May 7, 2007)

Is there a messages above the notification that you should press Enter to go into the Bios?


----------



## Photopilot (Mar 27, 2007)

There is no notification. When I power on the computer simply shows the BIOS screen with the nice graphics, then goes to the BIOS screen with a simple black background and white letters displaying a bunch of info then freezes.

When I restart I push F8 and pick the HD with the system on reboot and the computer then will restart normally. Last night I chose the wrong HD in the boot menu and it acted just like it would if I had not chosen the boot menu, it did its thing and froze. I believe the BIOS is trying to boot from my 36GB Raptor disk which is just there for a scratch disk and has nothing on it. When I go to the BIOS to choose the boot options it just lets me choose whether I want to use the order of the types of disk: 1.44 disk or HD or CD, but not which HD I would like to use in booting.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You need to set boot drive in bios to the drive that has OS you want to boot to. Either that or move the sata connector for it to the drive # that is selected as booting. I would try resetting the bios to optimum defaults first, and if that does not do it remove cmos battery for about 10 minutes to reset to default or find reset jumper on board to do it. I have one pc that gives me intense annoyance with this issue and changes every so often the drive # and I cannot figure out why.


----------

